# North American B-25 Mitchell bad day



## johnbr (Jun 11, 2015)

yes it is a A-20


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 11, 2015)

Actually that's an A-20


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2015)

True. But a sad shot indeed.


----------



## Donivanp (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes that set is A-20 Havics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2015)

No survivors in crashed a20 , The one that iss a little higher had one engine killed but made it iirc


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## syscom3 (Jun 12, 2015)

312th BG, 5th AF. Kokas New Guinea.

This was taken by a an auto bomb bay camera, and the fate of this plane was not known until the film was developed. Everything happened within a couple of seconds.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 12, 2015)

Amazing pics. Really shows the hazard of low level ops, there one second, gone the next..


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2015)

Sad picture 

But Andy has nailed it on with regards to low level ops...


----------



## johnbr (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 5, 2016)

For got one.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2016)

Great.


----------



## johnbr (Nov 5, 2016)

two photo's of a B-25G taken at the 13Th Air Depot Group On New Caledonia, February 1944. "The Green Hornet" with a modified 50 cal installation.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 6, 2016)

Great pics John


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2016)

Lovely shots!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 4, 2016)

The image on the right is a bit more unusual, as it shows an installation of two guns in a configuration that appears to have been experimental at NAA, but which didn't make it to production. While later models, including the B-25H, included twin-.50 caliber guns, they were set much farther apart and were fixed in place. These appear to be movable, and designed to both be fired by the bombardier. I have yet to come across any other images showing this configuration, so if any of you has further information on this particular installation

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 4, 2016)

B-25, VMB-612 Experimental Sqn, 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 5, 2016)

johnbr said:


> The image on the right is a bit more unusual, as it shows an installation of two guns in a configuration that appears to have been experimental at NAA, but which didn't make it to production. While later models, including the B-25H, included twin-.50 caliber guns, they were set much farther apart and were fixed in place. These appear to be movable, and designed to both be fired by the bombardier. I have yet to come across any other images showing this configuration, so if any of you has further information on this particular installation
> View attachment 359455



Look in the MOCK-UP thread. There is a similar setup posted there.


----------



## Milosh (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2016)

Great angle...


----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)

On 18 April 1942, airmen of the US Army Air Forces, led by Lt. Col. James H. (Jimmy) Doolittle, carried the Battle of the Pacific to the heart of the Japanese empire with a surprising and daring raid on military targets at Tokyo, Yokohama, Yokosuka, Nagoya, and Kobe. This heroic attack against these major cities was the result of coordination between the Army Air Forces and the US Navy, which carried the sixteen North American B-25 medium bombers aboard the carrier USS Hornet to within take-off distance of the Japanese Islands. Here, a pair of alert escorts follow the USS Hornet to protect her lethal cargo of B-25 bombers. (U.S. Air Force Photo)

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2017)

Nice stuff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 21, 2018)

October 1942. "A new B-25 bomber is brought for a test hop to the flight line at the Kansas City, Kansas, plant of North American Aviation." 4x5 Kodachrome transparency




B-25 bombers on the outdoor assembly line at North American Aviation, almost ready for their first test flight. Kansas City, Kansas. October 1942. 5x4 Kodachrome transparency

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 8, 2019)

View attachment 524899


----------



## johnbr (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 8, 2019)

B-25 manuals net


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 8, 2019)

Source?


----------

